# Grub2 ausprobieren

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich werde aus der Anleitung nicht schlau.

```
http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub2-migration.xml
```

Mit welchem Eintrag kann ich denn aus der alten grub menu.lst grub2 zur Probe starten.?

Ich habe erledigt:

```

echo GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" >> /etc/portage/make.conf

emerge --ask sys-boot/grub:2

emerge sys-boot/os-prober

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

----------

## Christian99

mit gar keinem.

ich glaube du hast den grub2-install schritt vergessen...

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
Chainloading GRUB2 from GRUB Legacy to test the setup

Because a broken GRUB configuration could mean an unbootable system, we want to test our GRUB2 configuration before making it permanent. To do this we will chainload GRUB2 from GRUB Legacy....
```

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Code Listing 2.3: Installing and configuring GRUB2

# grub2-install --grub-setup=/bin/true /dev/sda <-------- Das hier haste vergessen, wie Christian99 schon gesagt hat.

Installation finished. No error reported.

# grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Generating grub.cfg ...

Found linux image: /boot/kernel-3.2.12-gentoo

Found initrd image: /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.2.12-gentoo

done

dann musst du noch den Eintrag in die menu.lst manuell eingeben.

z.B. mit "nano /boot/grub/menu.lst".

Dort dann:

title GRUB2 Chainload

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img

boot

----------

## Christian99

achso, wenn du chainloaden willst den grub2-install part nicht machen, nur den Eintrag in die /boot/grub/menu.lst, aber den musst du selber machen.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab einfach grub2 installiert, aber anstatt dieser gruseligen automatisch generierten Config-Datei meine alte grub.conf „konvertiert“, so wie es unter https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2_Quick_Start#Manual_Configuration steht. Ging danach „einfach so“ wie vorher.

----------

## Erdie

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass grub2 jetzt via Slot nach dem letzten Sync angeboten wird. Hat das eine besondere Bedeutung? Werde wir in Kürze auf grub2 umsteigen müssen?

Bei mir funzt grub1 einwandfrei und ich sehe keinen Grund auf grub2 umzusteigen.

----------

## py-ro

Erdie steht in den News..  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ja das hab ich auch schon gesehen und ein wenig Angst. ;D

Muss mir mal nach einen Moment der Winterruhe die Zeit nehmen das Update zu machen. Ich hab da so einen Rechner da bin ich mir gar nicht mehr sicher auf welcher Platte Grub Installiert ist und welches /boot Verzeichnis verwendet wird.

Am Besten werde ich mir sofort einen neuen Boot-Stick für den Notfall zusammen stellen.

----------

## Erdie

In den News steht doch nichts von Upgradezwang. Also bleibe ich bei Grub1 - solange wie möglich.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> achso, wenn du chainloaden willst den grub2-install part nicht machen, nur den Eintrag in die /boot/grub/menu.lst, aber den musst du selber machen.

 Ja. Aber wie soll der Eintrag aussehen?

----------

## Max Steel

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

>  *Christian99 wrote:*   achso, wenn du chainloaden willst den grub2-install part nicht machen, nur den Eintrag in die /boot/grub/menu.lst, aber den musst du selber machen. Ja. Aber wie soll der Eintrag aussehen?

 

Im Prinzip reicht soviel:

```
# cat /boot/grub2/grub.cfg 

set default="0"

set timeout=8

menuentry 'Gentoo Linux' {

        insmod gzio

        insmod part_msdos

        insmod ext2

        set root='hd0,msdos1'

        echo    'Loading Gentoo Linux ...'

        linux   /vmlinuz root=/dev/ROOT CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

        initrd  /initrd

}
```

Das ist das mindeste  :Wink: 

----------

## Christian99

@max: es geht um den eintrag in die grub.conf( für grub(1) )

@flammenflitzer: steht in deinem link:

```
title GRUB2 Chainload

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img

boot
```

wenn das net geht fürchte ich kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen. da kenn ich mich auch net so sehr aus.

----------

## l3u

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Das ist das mindeste ;)

 

Bei mir reicht schon

```
default=0

timeout=1

menuentry 'Gentoo Linux' {

        root=hd0,1

        linux /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3

}
```

Allerdings hab ich auch keine initrd.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> @max: es geht um den eintrag in die grub.conf( für grub(1) )
> 
> @flammenflitzer: steht in deinem link:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Das habe ich gelesen. Aber

```
i386-pc/core.img
```

 ?? Damit kann ich nichts anfangen.

Um Unklarheiten vorzubeugen: Ich würde gern aus grub:0 heraus grub:2 starten, ohne grub:2 zu installieren. Und laut der Anleitung soll das funktionieren mit dem Eintrag s. oben. Aber, wie gesagt, ich habe nicht den Punkt gefunden, wo 

```
i386-pc/core.img
```

 erläutert wird.

Danke erst einmal. Ich denke, das der ein oder andere auch erst einmal vor der Installation grub:2 ausprobieren würde. Nur ist die Anleitung nicht ganz klar. Jedenfalls für mich.

----------

## arfe

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Um Unklarheiten vorzubeugen: Ich würde gern aus grub:0 heraus grub:2 starten, ohne grub:2 zu installieren. 

 

Bitte was willst Du machen?   :Laughing: 

Was soll das für einen Sinn machen?!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Schattenschlag

 *arfe wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   
> 
> Um Unklarheiten vorzubeugen: Ich würde gern aus grub:0 heraus grub:2 starten, ohne grub:2 zu installieren.  
> 
> Bitte was willst Du machen?  
> ...

 

ich denke mal er macht es so wie ich ... "Never touch a running system"

und wenn doch teste ich auch so gut es geht die neue software vorher aus ... das gleiche will er einfach mit grub auch machen um nicht vor einem kaputten oder falsch konfigurierten grub da zu stehen

ich hab grub2 install mal gesperrt. Ich weis leider nicht wozu ich grub 2 installieren soll .... für die paar sec. brauch ich den ganzen neuen Schwachsinn nicht ...

----------

## l3u

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Um Unklarheiten vorzubeugen: Ich würde gern aus grub:0 heraus grub:2 starten, ohne grub:2 zu installieren.

 

Also haargenau das steht doch in der Anleitung drin – und hat (zumindest bei mir) auch haargenau so funktioniert!

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Aber, wie gesagt, ich habe nicht den Punkt gefunden, wo 
> 
> ```
> i386-pc/core.img
> ```
> ...

 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das der Code ist, der für GRUB2 geladen werden muss, wenn er nicht im MBR steht. Oder sowas.

Also jedenfalls hab ich’s hier genau nach der Anleitung gemacht, gesehen, dass GRUB2 genauso bootet wie GRUB, dann GRUB2 in den MBR geschrieben (eben wie in der Anleitung) und dann GRUB entfernt. Fertig …

Folgende Konfiguration:

/etc/grub.d/40_custom

```
#!/bin/sh

exec tail -n +3 $0

menuentry "Gentoo" {

        root=hd0,1

        linux /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3

}
```

/etc/default/grub

```
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo"

GRUB_TIMEOUT=0

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=1

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true

GRUB_DEFAULT="Gentoo"

GRUB_TERMINAL=console
```

Alles ohne Probleme! So wie bisher. Also ich sehe keinen Grund dafür, GRUB2 _nicht_ zu verwenden, macht hier genau das selbe wie GRUB … also was soll’s?!

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *l3u wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Das ist das mindeste  
> 
> Bei mir reicht schon
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Jetzt bin ich ein wenig verwirrt.

Das sieht wie eine schön schlanke und einfache Konfigurationsdatei aus.

grub2-mkconfig hat mir irgendwie ein Monster von Skript produziert.

Ist die grub.cfg nun ein Skript oder eine Config-Datei? Ich bin irritiert.   :Question: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Ist die grub.cfg nun ein Skript oder eine Config-Datei? Ich bin irritiert.  

 

Ich würde eher sagen das sie eine Mischung zwischen config-Datei und C darstellen soll, eine ziemlich bescheuerte Mischung meiner Meinung nach.

----------

## l3u

 *http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Shell_002dlike-scripting.html wrote:*   

> grub.cfg is written in GRUB's built-in scripting language, which has a syntax quite similar to that of GNU Bash and other Bourne shell derivatives.

 

Die grub.cfg soll man ja auch nicht anfassen, die wird ja automatisch generiert.

Bei dem, was Grub2 alles kann, hat’s eben eine Scriptsprache gebraucht … der schaut ja z. B. (wenn man ihm nichts anderes sagt) erstmal nach, was da ist, was das System kann, lädt Module, die’s braucht, macht nen Framebuffer, baut ein RAID zusammen etc. etc. etc. …

----------

## musv

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Die grub.cfg soll man ja auch nicht anfassen, die wird ja automatisch generiert.

 

Als ich von Grub-0.97 auf Grub2 umgestiegen bin, haben zumindest bei Gentoo die Scripte alles mögliche produziert, nur eben keine grub.cfg. Ich hatte damals dann meine alte grub.cfg hergenommen, etwas umgemodelt und auch in Grub2 zum Laufen gebracht. Mittlerweile hab ich da auch Knoppix und die SysrescueCD mit im Bootmenü stehen. 

Als ich dann auf Systemd umgestiegen bin, wusste ich wenigstens, wo ich die klitzekleine Änderung vorzunehmen hab, damit das System auch weiterhin hochfährt. 

Mag sein, dass die Scripte mittlerweile machen, was sie sollen. Ich verwende sie nicht. Ist mir zuviel Hokuspokus.

----------

## schmidicom

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Bei dem, was Grub2 alles kann, hat’s eben eine Scriptsprache gebraucht

 

Das kommt dann eben davon wenn ein Bootloader meint er müsse selbst zu einem halben Betriebssystem werden.

PS: Ich benutze nun SYSLINUX/EXTLINUX seit über zwei Jahren und bin glücklich damit.

----------

## l3u

Also zumindest hab ich kürzlich mal Testweise ein System hochgezogen, was komplett auf einem RAID5 installiert ist, ohne dass es eine extra Boot-Partition gibt. Funktioniert mit Grub2 einwandfrei – das wäre früher™ nicht gegangen.

Abgesehen davon hält sich mein Interesse für den Bootloader stark in Grenzen … ich hab das Update laut News-Info gemacht, und es funktioniert alles so wie vorher. Ich hab lediglich den Framebuffer abgeschaltet und dafür gesorgt, dass nach einer Sekunde Warten ohne Menü Gentoo gebootet wird. Auf meinen Kernel hab ich einen Symlink, so dass ich auch kein Update von irgendwelchen Konfigurationsdateien machen muss, wenn ich einen neuen Kernel baue. Also was soll’s?!

----------

